# Where my YouTubers at?



## "Shion" (Oct 2, 2016)

Anyone involved in making videos and/or partnered with YT, where you at?

I'd love to form a sort of community of us who do this for a living/hobby. Share your experiences good or bad, talk to us about your channel, share ideas (collab even?), etc.

I, myself, have recently broken into the YT world with the project of maintaining an entertainment channel that myself, Id, and company have started up!

(Hopefully I'm putting this up in the right place)

YT page link, check it out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bender (Oct 2, 2016)

Yup am currently running YouTube channel AniManga Otaku

Link to my youtube channel



Also i think the ad board section more appropriate place for this

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 2, 2016)

Bender said:


> Yup am currently running YouTube channel AniManga Otaku
> 
> Link to my youtube channel
> 
> ...



Nice, i took a look at it. Your banner is pretty cool, homes. 

Got some subscribers in too! I only have but one video thus far. Working on some criticisms to make the content better, but I like what ya got!

That section of the forum is more dry than my grandma's udder. Seemed appropriate to put it up here since its more of a 'call to all ___' .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bender (Oct 2, 2016)

@"Shion"

Lol true son. That b true. I trying put more videos up in there but cuz of copyright infringement violations i put little of my Persona 4 Platinum series on there and only just the one. Most of them u find on my tumblr.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 2, 2016)

Yeah the YT regulations and rules keep changing to bend to their will. Making it hard for a player out here to make some cash on them videos.


----------



## K U N O (Oct 2, 2016)

I used to run a small channel where I reviewed viral videos, and added humorous commentary.

Maybe you'd heard of it. It was called "=3"


But that was years ago. I've long since retired from that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 2, 2016)

K U N O said:


> I used to run a small channel where I reviewed viral videos, and added humorous commentary.
> 
> Maybe you'd heard of it. It was called "=3"
> 
> ...



Was that before or *after* it went down the crapper??


----------



## ssj3boruto (Oct 3, 2016)

Just animations at the moment:

here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2016)

@Kaitou 
does

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 4, 2016)

Personal channel is GameEmpireHD


Joint channel is ShonenGameZ

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Roman (Oct 4, 2016)

I just started posting stuff to my channel as well.



It's still in its bare bones and I haven't done anything serious with it, only a few matches on Xenoverse that I recorded that happened to be pretty good.

However, I'm going to be making a review of the RWBY volume 4 trailer that just came out over some gameplay of RWBY Grimm Eclipse today or tomorrow, which I figured was quite fitting. Next week I'm also going to start posting commentated blind playthroughs of Shadow Warrior 2 which is also coming out and I'm really excited for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 4, 2016)

Shroomsday said:


> Just animations at the moment:
> 
> here



Approximately how long does it take to get a full video done, Shroom?

As opposed to shooting/editing real footage I mean. Normally it takes me a good 15 ish hours of editing to hash out a 'polished' video. 



Kaitou said:


> Personal channel is GameEmpireHD
> 
> 
> Joint channel is ShonenGameZ





Roman said:


> I just started posting stuff to my channel as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So the both of you have a handle on gaming channels huh?? Any subscriber interactions thus far?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roman (Oct 4, 2016)

I've gained three new subscribers over the past few days since I started posting my videos, all of whom I've had matches with. I might be doing some random battles against one in particular later this week, particularly the one in my latest video:


We sometimes have sparring matches which is really nice.

I also have plans to start making anime reviews and reaction videos. In the case of the latter, I'll be doing reactions for each new episode of RWBY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 4, 2016)

"Shion" said:


> So the both of you have a handle on gaming channels huh?? Any subscriber interactions thus far?



Yessir. I've been trying to do livestreams lately since that's the new cool thing to do nowadays so there's that. I need to get a better mic but otherwise I'm great. Elgato and XSplit does wonders.


----------



## John Wick (Oct 4, 2016)

If you look like that forneverworld guy wear a mask lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roman (Oct 4, 2016)

Livestreams I'll do when I get a new screen for my computer since it wouldn't quite work right now as I wouldn't be able to see everyone's comments :/

That's definitely something I'm gonna be doing eventually.


----------



## John Wick (Oct 4, 2016)

you'd probably get more hits if you get a girl to host your channel youtubes filled with horny depraved men, just look at that cosplayer that every bloke faps to she's a spaz and yet managed to get 1million subscribers one of my mates is a posh cunt that drives a fucking supercar around europe and he's got like 500k subscribers.

850k now it seems for a fucking car channel


----------



## Roman (Oct 4, 2016)

People really like cars


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 4, 2016)

Gray said:


> you'd probably get more hits if you get a girl to host your channel youtubes filled with horny depraved men, just look at that cosplayer that every bloke faps to she's a spaz and yet managed to get 1million subscribers one of my mates is a posh cunt that drives a fucking supercar around europe and he's got like 500k subscribers.
> 
> 850k now it seems for a fucking car channel


I shit you not, if two people of opposing genders were to make the same channel with the same content, the female's channel would almost instantly blow up. 

The power that a soft voice and a pretty face have over legitimate content is staggering. 

Not to generalize, but one cannot deny that a pretty girl simply commenting on shit outdoes any channel run by a dude who's been around for the same amount of time.


----------



## Roman (Oct 4, 2016)

Unless the dude has massive amounts of charisma 

Someone needs to tell me how Pewdiepie blew up so much over the years.


----------



## John Wick (Oct 4, 2016)

Roman said:


> Unless the dude has massive amounts of charisma
> 
> Someone needs to tell me how Pewdiepie blew up so much over the years.


lead in the drinking water?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 4, 2016)

His goofy/annoying-ish attitude towards game was the first of its kind.

Naturally, it was entertaining and caught the attention of many.

The bastard.. Ey who remembers Maggiebons? Fuckin good lord what a genius way to make videos.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 4, 2016)

Gray said:


> If you look like that forneverworld guy wear a mask lol



I'm bless that I don't look like a truck ran over my face but I'm not gonna show my face either way.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 4, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> I'm bless that I don't look like a truck ran over my face but I'm not gonna show my face either way.


I have absolutely no issue with showing my dumbass face to the public. Shit, I feel like it even helps my cause :lol

Then again, the camera definitely isn't for everyone. I've seen people freeze up and go into shellshock or something when infront of a camera.


----------



## John Wick (Oct 4, 2016)

I do I've been spat at going to work since I work(ed) for a big bad evil defence contractor.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 4, 2016)

that's rough, @Gray

lets you know how closely youre truly being watched o_O scary!


----------



## John Wick (Oct 4, 2016)

"Shion" said:


> that's rough, @Gray
> 
> lets you know how closely youre truly being watched o_O scary!



Not really funny to watch them getting hauled off at gunpoint though since it's an X listed building so get's top notch security from the boys in blue.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Oct 4, 2016)

"Shion" said:


> Approximately how long does it take to get a full video done, Shroom?
> 
> As opposed to shooting/editing real footage I mean. Normally it takes me a good 15 ish hours of editing to hash out a 'polished' video.
> 
> ...



It really does scale on unique assets and their complexity. Boruto Chapter Five was around a day's work (on-off) but I already had some assets from the Boruto Opening. Boruto Opening took two months but very much in dispersed spurts.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 4, 2016)

Gray said:


> Not really funny to watch them getting hauled off at gunpoint though since it's an X listed building so get's top notch security from the boys in blue.


Where did you work? Holy shit


----------



## John Wick (Oct 4, 2016)

raytheon


----------



## Bender (Oct 4, 2016)

What video editing program do you guys use? I use Filmora Wondershare and Sony Vegas sometimes.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 4, 2016)

Bender said:


> What video editing program do you guys use? I use Filmora Wondershare and Sony Vegas sometimes.


I'm on Adobe Premiere Pro. 

Shit is bomb


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 4, 2016)

Sony Vegas does the job for me. Easy editing, easy watermark, easy masking.


----------



## Bender (Oct 4, 2016)

@Roman & @"Shion" 
I'mma subscribe to you guys channel tonight! 

btw latest video from my YT channel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 5, 2016)

Bender said:


> @Roman & @"Shion"
> I'mma subscribe to you guys channel tonight!
> 
> btw latest video from my YT channel


I'll return the ravor + check that ish out. 

EDIT: Done and done

You definitely could've gone further with that concept you had for the Luke cage video


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 5, 2016)

One of the benefits of being a big channel is that you request some games for free. 

Imma try to do Anime reviews as well, tbf. Gotta use my second channel youtube.com/KaitouVG


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 5, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> One of the benefits of being a big channel is that you request some games for free.
> 
> Imma try to do Anime reviews as well, tbf. Gotta use my second channel youtube.com/KaitouVG



Ahh, see that I did not know. I am aware that they definitely have privileges, though. Gotta catch up that that shit. 

Anime reviewers, at some point, end up getting privileges like that too, no? With apps like Crunchyroll and the like? 

That's what's up, man. Mine is based around entertainment. Mainly funny ass skits relevant to today's topics.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 5, 2016)

@Roman @"Shion" @Bender Subbed to you guys.



"Shion" said:


> Ahh, see that I did not know. I am aware that they definitely have privileges, though. Gotta catch up that that shit.
> 
> Anime reviewers, at some point, end up getting privileges like that too, no? With apps like Crunchyroll and the like?
> 
> That's what's up, man. Mine is based around entertainment. Mainly funny ass skits relevant to today's topics.



I can apply to cons as well, so it's sweet. It's all hard work though so it ain't easy to reach that level. About games, sometimes it's AAA games but a lot of times it's indies, which is all good too since they are good games as well. 

I'm not too sure but I guess they can get in touch with Viz Media and do reviews of their products as well. I know anime websites do have that Viz Media connect.


----------



## Roman (Oct 6, 2016)

RWBY trailer review finally out:


Took a bit longer to get around the editing software that I got but at least it'll be much easier next time I do it 

Also just subbed to you guys. Thanks for subbing me as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 6, 2016)

Roman said:


> RWBY trailer review finally out:
> 
> 
> Took a bit longer to get around the editing software that I got but at least it'll be much easier next time I do it
> ...


Fo drizzle compadre.


----------



## Roman (Oct 13, 2016)

First part is uploaded!

Had some trouble at first because it's 20 minutes long so I'm probably going to limit the length of the future videos to 10 minutes or so like before. THIS GAME HAS ME SO HYPED DOE. THAT INTRO THEME ESPECIALLY.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 14, 2016)

Ok that *does* look pretty fucking badass.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 17, 2016)

*Bump*

Posted up a new video on the young Tube.


Working on a series called "The Good Guys" where we do a bunch of comedy skits.


----------



## Roman (Nov 17, 2016)

Gonna check it out later today.

I'll prolly pick up on gameplays more frequently next year after I (re)acquire a PS4 as recording on PC has proven harder than it should be.

That said, I'll prolly still post stuff like indi games directly from PC. This weekend, I might even do a let's play of Strider 2014 because shit, I love that game.


----------



## EJ (Nov 22, 2016)

Roman said:


> Unless the dude has massive amounts of charisma
> 
> Someone needs to tell me how Pewdiepie blew up so much over the years.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 22, 2016)

My youtube page is in my Sig. Feel free to contact me.
Doing LiveStreams for recently released material is a quick way get suscribers.

I was at 100ish during Early August. I'm at 410 now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 24, 2016)

Yagami1211 said:


> My youtube page is in my Sig. Feel free to contact me.
> Doing LiveStreams for recently released material is a quick way get suscribers.
> 
> I was at 100ish during Early August. I'm at 410 now.


Recently released material for.. anything? 

I've seen various users see success with live streaming video games, mostly. Pulls the gaming community's heartstrings haha. 

Im kissing the brink of 50 and I started out a couple months ago. Most difficult part is growing that sub base, gosh almighty.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 24, 2016)

"Shion" said:


> Recently released material for.. anything?
> 
> I've seen various users see success with live streaming video games, mostly. Pulls the gaming community's heartstrings haha.
> 
> Im kissing the brink of 50 and I started out a couple months ago. Most difficult part is growing that sub base, gosh almighty.



Doing a review about a recent movie, streaming the first hour of a hype game.


----------



## Roman (Nov 25, 2016)

So I started a playthrough of Strider


I was kinda ill when I recorded this tho so there were moments in which I was _very_ clumsy 

If you're into RWBY, I'd also check out my other vids. I'm really happy that my latest review got over 600 views

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roman (Nov 29, 2016)

And so begins my journey to defeat the one and only Kung Fury

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 29, 2016)

I helped make this. I didn't help much, but we're a two man team

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 30, 2016)

Did a thing! Working on two series: One for comedic effect 'The Good Guys' and one for experimental footage and use 'Karate Man'.

More of a fan of *this* one since I get to explore different angles/styles of film. Also a fan of how there is little to no voice audio. 

We'll be working with stage combat and story progression as we further unravel the project.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bender (Dec 5, 2016)

Next to the epilogue of Persona 4 Platinum Grand Arena Episode #10 the ending theme of of the first half of Persona 4 Platinum Grand Arena has to be my favorite and most proudest piece of work I've done. 


Enjoy everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roman (Jan 9, 2017)

500 subs as of today \o/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roman (Jan 16, 2017)

Roman said:


> 500 subs as of today \o/



1 week later, that number grew by 300.

Dear God


----------



## Roman (Jan 16, 2017)

Roman said:


> 1 week later, that number grew by 300.
> 
> Dear God



Fuck, this means I'll have to come up with something for a 1000 sub special THIS week


----------



## Bart (Jan 16, 2017)

Over 500 subs :3

But I'm curious if you've been given a strike (with monitization disabled) how long will the disability last? ~

But I'm curious what software everyone uses? :3 :WOW


----------



## Roman (Jan 17, 2017)

Bart said:


> Over 500 subs :3
> 
> But I'm curious if you've been given a strike (with monitization disabled) how long will the disability last? ~
> 
> But I'm curious what software everyone uses? :3 :WOW



Make that close to 900 

Two of my videos have been blocked for copyright automatically by youtube, which i've promptly taken down but so far, I haven't gotten any copyright or community strikes.

For audio recording, I'm just using audacity and Sony Vegas Pro for video editing.

Since I'm gonna start posting Xenoverse 2 gameplays again soon, this time from my PS4, I've started using an elgato HD60 which works wonderfully.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 17, 2017)

I started up a while before new year,  but then paused to improve tech,  audio quality and whatnot. Will  likely reboot in a month or two fully.


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2017)

Roman said:


> Make that close to 900
> 
> Two of my videos have been blocked for copyright automatically by youtube, which i've promptly taken down but so far, I haven't gotten any copyright or community strikes.
> 
> ...



Ooooooooooooo I see :3 Would you recommend a Mac or Windows for editing? ~ also what about creating videos with no actually commentary (as in purely text-based) would such a thing work? Like this:


----------



## Roman (Jan 18, 2017)

Bart said:


> Ooooooooooooo I see :3 Would you recommend a Mac or Windows for editing? ~ also what about creating videos with no actually commentary (as in purely text-based) would such a thing work? Like this:



Not really sure. I use windows and it works for me. It depends on how well Sony Vegas runs on either, or if there are programs better than Vegas which run better on a Mac.

As for the video, that also depends. You'd need the text to look appealing, and the video does that well by being both thematic and to the point so that the viewer has an easy time of both relating the text to the show from a visual perspective as well as being able to understand what it's saying. That takes skill because you need to be able to get your point across without using a lot of words. A lot of people who do this style of video just end up slapping a bunch of words onto the video which end up looking more obtrusive than blending with the footage. In the end, you need decent to good editing skills for that (which I don't have atm ).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2017)

Roman said:


> Not really sure. I use windows and it works for me. It depends on how well Sony Vegas runs on either, or if there are programs better than Vegas which run better on a Mac.
> 
> As for the video, that also depends. You'd need the text to look appealing, and the video does that well by being both thematic and to the point so that the viewer has an easy time of both relating the text to the show from a visual perspective as well as being able to understand what it's saying. That takes skill because you need to be able to get your point across without using a lot of words. A lot of people who do this style of video just end up slapping a bunch of words onto the video which end up looking more obtrusive than blending with the footage. In the end, you need decent to good editing skills for that (which I don't have atm ).



Thank youuuuuuuuuu :3

Nerdwriter1 is quite possibly the best commentaries, so I'm taking a look at him too :WOW


----------

